# Small Towners Who've Moved To the Big City



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's see, I grew up in a town of 1200 people. At one point lived on a teeny-tiny island of 200 in the high Arctic, and the last place I lived had 700 people... And now, am preparing for a move to a humongous city with 4 MILLION PEOPLE!!

I am normally a very positive person and I'm trying with this one, really I am... Great opportunities in the city... Great schooling for her... Curbside pickup for my recyclables and my mail comes straight to my door!! Oh, who am I kidding...

I don't want to raise my baby in a city! I like walking to the post office! I want a yard! I want my babe to ride her bike around the neighbourhood and to know to come home when the streetlights turn on! And, I want to bump into people I know on the street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any other small towners out there who made the move to the city? I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

My small towness is not as small as yours, but while I was in HS I lived in a town of about 3,000 people and then soon after hs moved to a town of about 4,000 and both of those were nice to me.
We now live right outside of Portland, Oregon. Which has a population of a little over 550,000 people. So my big population is not near what yours will be, but i can still relate to the want for less people more space your yourself and a more feeling of community. My only suggestion to you is when you get to the big city, try to get to know some of your neighbors. Don't think so much about the hugeness of the city, just make your own community out of a few blocks that are around you. Get use to them first, don't venture to far from home till you are ready to. You will eventally get use to if not comfortable with the largeness, and the busyness of your new home.


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

That is good advice. The city will be what I make it... It's actually Vancouver, BC where I'm moving. I lived there for 7 months before my baby and found it SO LONELY! You think if you were surrounded by millions of people it'd be no issue to make friends!
Well Vancouver is a very nice city and I know there are a lot of outdoorsy type mommies like me. I'm sure I can find a great group of mom's with similar interests to hang out with


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

oh but vancouver is great!!! it´s big, but you can still live, work, school, everything in your neighborhood without needing to get the car for anything.

babe...i have a 2.5yo, just divorced, lived outside of Girona, so i never left my neighborhoodand now? 2 months ago, back in mexico city...

i´m just thinking about a way to get to a small town in canada!!!!!!


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm excited about not needing the car. I'm goin' green!
Good luck making it to Canada. Look up Nelson, British Columbia. It's a beautiful town and considered one of the best places to raise a child in Canada - by Mothering Magazine! It's a very supportive community; I am also a newly single mom and this town is the best place to be


----------

